# colt woodsman rear sight stuck



## gene whelchel

the adjustable rear site on my woodsman is stuck all the way to the left and will not adjust. any ideas how to fix this or possibly remove it alltogether? thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

first we need a little more info.... is your woodsman a target or match ? post or prewar? 

second, whats the sight screw doing? spinning (stripped) or frozen? 

if its frozen you can remove the rear sight assembly and put a few drops of penetrating oil on it, let is sit a day or so and see if it will not loosen up. 

if it is stripped you might be able to put some pressure on it , pushing the blade to the right while turning the screw....
sight assemblies and a few sight parts for SOME variations are available at numrich gun parts


----------



## gene whelchel

Thanks for replying. The woodsman is postwar, the screw turns but does not move the sight, I think it might be stripped. any clues on how to remove the assembly? thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

gene whelchel said:


> Thanks for replying. The woodsman is postwar, the screw turns but does not move the sight, I think it might be stripped. any clues on how to remove the assembly? thanks


you should have a pin thru the slide and sight assembly. punch the pin and it should come out.... careful tho, there should also be a little spring under the assembly, you want to keep that from flying away.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i know i shouldnt have to say this but please make sure you remove the magazine, empty the chamber and remove the slide BEFORE you attempt any type of repair on your firearm.....


----------

